# [Game] Mafia



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2015)

This game will involve eight people *(or more)*; I will be the narrator. Three people will be the mafia, one person will be the nurse, one person will be the detective, and the other three people will be the regular town residents. The objective of this game is to either have the mafia or the town people (the detective, the nurse, and the town residents) win. Each role will be randomly assigned with random.org, but nobody will know except the person that is that role. The first eight people will play. Good luck 

Basic rundown of the game:

Everybody in the town will go to sleep and then the mafia wakes up (All three members of the mafia will be sent a PM and have to decide upon a person to kill). Then, the mafia goes to sleep. After that, the detective will wake up and has to tell me a person that they think is part of the mafia. I will tell them that if they are correct. (This will be done in a separate PM). Then, the detective goes to sleep and the nurse wakes up. The nurse tells me a person that they want revive. (The nurse can revive themself and this will be done in another seperate PM). After that, the morning comes and everybody will be told who got killed and everybody has to decide upon a person that they think is responsible for the murder; this person will be hanged.

Video tutorial:


People playing so far:
keven3477
ArnoDorian
ComeTurismO
VinsCool
LittleFlame
TheGrayShow1467
Tomato Hentai (NO SUNDAYS 2 DAY)
CIAwesome526
RevPokemon
Crystal the Glaceon


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 9, 2015)

cool seems fun


----------



## nxwing (Jun 9, 2015)

If it's going to be something like this, count me in! This will hopefully be successful and will run for as many seasons as possible. Though I may not reply because of time zones, I hope the nurse revives @TotalInsanity4


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 9, 2015)

SEEMS FUN 2 DAY! I'LL PLAY!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 9, 2015)

Count me in.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Count me in.


Too bad migles isn't playing


----------



## migles (Jun 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Too bad @migles isn't playing


i guess i could try, but not today, i am going to bed..
but dont expect me not to suck at it... i didnt understand much the game, but tomorrow i will give it a look then

what will be my role? cya tomorrow


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2015)

migles said:


> i guess i could try, but not today, i am going to bed..
> but dont expect me not to suck at it... i didnt understand much the game, but tomorrow i will give it a look then
> 
> what will be my role? cya tomorrow


It will randomly be assigned. Read the OP for the rules.


----------



## migles (Jun 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> It will randomly be assigned. Read the OP for the rules.


but OP is a faggot!

give me a heads up display when you will start


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2015)

migles said:


> but OP is a faggot!
> 
> give me a heads up display when you will start


I'm not a faggot


----------



## nxwing (Jun 10, 2015)

I WANT TO PLAY!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I WANT TO PLAY!


You're already playing.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You're already playing.


Send me a pm plox


----------



## migles (Jun 10, 2015)

@Cherry Pie do not count on me, sorrry but i can't play..


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2015)

migles said:


> @Cherry Pie do not count on me, sorrry but i can't play..


I WILL TAKE YOUR NAME OUT 2 DAY.


ArnoDorian said:


> Send me a pm plox


I WILL SEND YOU A PM 2 DAY.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 10, 2015)

If 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 is in so am i


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2015)

This is dumb.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 10, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This is dumb.


Hey so is the Vinsclone thing but it doesn't mean it can't be fun


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Hey so is the Vinsclone thing but it doesn't mean it can't be fun


Yeah but I just don't get it


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> This is dumb.


THIS IS A FUN GAME 2 DAY


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> THIS IS A FUN GAME 2 DAY


UR MOMS A FUN GAME 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> UR MOMS A FUN GAME 2 DAY.


ARE YOU IN MIDDLE SCHOOL 2 DAY?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 10, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> ARE YOU IN MIDDLE SCHOOL 2 DAY?


TOO BUSY IN UR MOMS BED 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> TOO BUSY IN UR MOMS BED 2 DAY


I'M IN YOUR MOM'S BED 2 2 DAY


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 10, 2015)

fahk of...








fine... I'll play...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 10, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> fahk of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU 2 DAY


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 11, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'M IN YOUR MOM'S BED 2 2 DAY


FUCK U 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 11, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> FUCK U 2 DAY


SHOW ME HOW AND I WILL TRY TO FUCK MYSELF 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2015)

I AM GOING TO PLAY 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I AM GOING TO PLAY 2 DAY


WE WILL PLAY ONCE WE HAVE ENOUGH PEOPLE 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> WE WILL PLAY ONCE WE HAVE ENOUGH PEOPLE 2 DAY


I KNOW 2 DAY, I JUST WANTED TO SAY "2 DAY" 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I KNOW 2 DAY, I JUST WANTED TO SAY "2 DAY" 2 DAY


I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 12, 2015)

CAN WE PLAY NOW 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> CAN WE PLAY NOW 2 DAY.


AT 12:00 2 MORROW


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> AT 12:00 2 MORROW


BUTT I WANT TO PLAY 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> BUTT I WANT TO PLAY 2 DAY


IT IS MORE FUN WHEN WE HAVE MORE PEOPLE 2 DAY. PLEASE UNDERSTAND™.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> IT IS MORE FUN WHEN WE HAVE MORE PEOPLE 2 DAY. PLEASE UNDERSTAND™.


BUT MAYBE OUR TIMEZONES ARE DIFFERENT 2 DAY. WHAT IS YOUR TIMEZONE 2 DSY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> BUT MAYBE OUR TIMEZONES ARE DIFFERENT 2 DAY. WHAT IS YOUR TIMEZONE 2 DAY


MY TIMEZONE IS EST 2 DAY.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 12, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> MY TIMEZONE IS EST 2 DAY.


DANG IT THAT IS THE SAME AS MINE, I WAS HPPING YOUR WAS BEFORE MINE SO I COULD PLAY. I AM RECOMMENDING REVPOKEMANS TO PLAY 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> DANG IT THAT IS THE SAME AS MINE, I WAS HOPING YOUR WAS BEFORE MINE SO I COULD PLAY. I AM RECOMMENDING REVPOKEMANS TO PLAY 2 DAY.


GO AHEAD 2 DAY


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll join


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 12, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> *I'LL JOIN 2 DAY


FIXED 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> FIXED 2 DAY.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2015)

I am Crystal and I am in


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I AM CRYSTAL AND I AM IN 2 DAY


JEEZUZ NOBODY KNOWS THE GRAMMARS 2 DAY.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> JEEZUZ NOBODY KNOWS THE GRAMMARS 2 DAY.


I am Crystal


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I am Crystal


2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> JEEZUZ NOBODY KNOWS THE GRAMMARS 2 DAY.


WHAT IS GRAMMATICALLY INCORRECT 2 DAY?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> 2 DAY


THANK YOU 2 DAY


Cherry Pie said:


> WHAT IS GRAMMATICALLY INCORRECT 2 DAY?


INCORRECT CAPITALIZATION, LACK OF '2 DAY' AT THE END OF THE SENTANCE 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> THANK YOU 2 DAY
> 
> INCORRECT CAPITALIZATION, LACK OF '2 DAY' AT THE END OF THE SENTANCE 2 DAY.


GLAD TO SEE THE LOYALTY IN MY 2 DAY MAFIA! GOOD JOB 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

MY THREAD HAS BEEN INVADED BY GRAMMAR NAZIS 2 DAY. I NEED AN AMBERLAMPS 2 DAY.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> MY THREAD HAS BEEN INVADED BY GRAMMAR NAZIS 2 DAY. I NEED AN AMBERLAMPS 2 DAY.


I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 13, 2015)

Why don't people say 3 day


----------



## nxwing (Jun 13, 2015)

Give me a PM if we'll start already


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Why don't people say 3 day


9 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2015)

9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors anyone?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I UNDERSTAND 2 DAY



GO 2 2:40 4 THE AMBERLAMPS PART 2 DAY


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

we all need to start moving 4WARD


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> we all need to start moving 4WARD


Soon™

*Edit: LET'S START 2 DAY*

*PM'S WILL BE SENT OF YOUR ROLE 2 DAY.*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

ALL PM'S HAVE BEEN SENT 2 DAY. MAFIA WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2015)

what are the rules again?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> what are the rules again?





Cherry Pie said:


> This game will involve eight people *(or more)*; I will be the narrator. Three people will be the mafia, one person will be the nurse, one person will be the detective, and the othr three people will be the regular town residents. The objective of this game is to either have the mafia or the town people (the detective, the nurse, and the town residents) win. Each role will be randomly assigned with random.org, but nobody will know except the person that is that role. The first eight people will play. Good luck
> 
> Basic rundown of the game:
> 
> Everybody in the town will go to sleep and then the mafia wakes up (All three members of the mafia will be sent a PM and have to decide upon a person to kill). Then, the mafia goes to sleep. After that, the detective will wake up and has to tell me a person that they think is part of the mafia. I will tell them that if they are correct. (This will be done in a separate PM). Then, the detective goes to sleep and the nurse wakes up. The nurse tells me a person that they want revive. (The nurse can revive themself and this will be done in another seperate PM). After that, the morning comes and everybody will be told who got killed and everybody has to decide upon a person that they think is responsible for the murder; this person will be hanged.



*DO NOT TELL ANYBODY YOUR ROLES*


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

question can a mafia member kill another mafia member


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> question can a mafia member kill another mafia member


Not in a normal game, but maybe in the future we can play with that rule.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

so will the mafia be told who is part of the mafia

p.s this doesn't mean I am or aren't a member I might be trolling the questions to avoid suspicion.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> so will the mafia be told who is part of the mafia


They have already been told


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

If only every mafia member used this for killing


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> If only every mafia member used this for killing
> -snip-





Spoiler: Tommy guns are still cooler:


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

does anybody know if there is a danganronpa simulator like how there is an ace attorney objection maker because I was thinking on using something like this to show my opinions


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

better


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> -snip-
> better


----------



## nxwing (Jun 13, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> If
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If count me in Member VinsCool 100% Smexy Joined: Jan 7, 2014 Messages: 3884 Location: Books, Internet, Trial You, Margen67, ArnoDorian is in so am i? Is that what you're tryimg to say?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> If count me in Member VinsCool 100% Smexy Joined: Jan 7, 2014 Messages: 3884 Location: Books, Internet, Trial You, Margen67, ArnoDorian is in so am i? Is that what you're trying to say?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>



WE'VE BEEN DISCOVERED! SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> WE'VE BEEN DISCOVERED! SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!


I love how every EOF thread gets derailed


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

are you going to post time of death of a player because that can come usefull for the residents


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

MULTITASKING 2 DAY! playing this and GTA IV...



keven3477 said:


> are you going to post time of death of a player because that can come usefull for the residents


TIME OF DEATH: 2 DAY AT 4:20:69


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> are you going to post time of death of a player because that can come usefull for the residents


Nobody has been killed yet; one of the members of the mafia has not replied to the PM that I sent.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> GLAD TO SEE THE LOYALTY IN MY 2 DAY MAFIA! GOOD JOB 2 DAY.


COMETURISM0'S 2 DAY MAFIA 4 LYFE


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

A DECISION HAS BEEN MADE 2 DAY. MAFIA GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY. DETECTIVE WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

*cues Pink Panther theme while detective detects*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> *cues Pink Panther theme while detective detects*


Shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> *Cues SANDSTORM BY DARUDE (2 DAY) while detective detects*


FIXED 2 DAY


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Shouldn't you be sleeping?


I don't know, busy fapping!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I don't know, busy fapping!


To Vinny's pictures?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> To Vinny's pictures?


no, to nekopara... obviously...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> no, to nekopara... obviously...


Vinny's pictures are so much hotter


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Vinny's pictures are so much hotter


I'm not into women with penises... *Insert joke for @DinohScene  *

sorry, I'll sleep now... he found my stash of vinny pictures


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

JUST WAITING ON THE NURSE 2 DAY


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> JUST WAITING ON THE NURSE 2 DAY


thanks for the clues


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> thanks for the clues


I might be tricking you


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

true but from what I can tell, (this does not mean I am not mafia) the nurse is either coneturismo or littleflame, and honestly I think I know who it is


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

*NEW RULE: IF A PLAYER DOESN'T RESPOND TO THE PM FOR THEIR ROLE, ANOTHER PLAYER WILL TAKE THAT ROLE.*


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

soooooooooo we gonna start 2 DAY?


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *NEW RULE: IF A PLAYER DOESN'T RESPOND TO THE PM FOR THEIR ROLE, ANOTHER PLAYER WILL TAKE THAT ROLE.*


Darn It


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *NEW RULE: IF A PLAYER DOESN'T RESPOND TO THE PM FOR THEIR ROLE, ANOTHER PLAYER WILL TAKE THAT ROLE.*


Oh, pick me!

And You know he is probably asleep. I will do the same.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> soooooooooo we gonna start 2 DAY?


We have already started 


CIAwesome526 said:


> Oh, pick me!


It will be randomly generated


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *NEW RULE: IF A PLAYER DOESN'T RESPOND TO THE PM FOR THEIR ROLE, ANOTHER PLAYER WILL TAKE THAT ROLE.*


timezones m8


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> timezones m8


I'm talking about a long time m8.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm talking about a long time m8.


migles and little flame are sleeping tight now


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> migles and little flame are sleeping tight now



I thought migles wasn't playing


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> migles and little flame are sleeping tight now


Migles isn't playing bruh.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

by the way, going to sleep, so any pm or message won't be answered. most likely will be back by 10 am-12 pm


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2015)

HI THERE 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

I AM AWAKE 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

A NEW NURSE HAS BEEN CHOSEN 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Over the night, a big white van pulled up to TheGrayShow1467's house that said "Free Nekopara" and he went inside it; his body was later recovered dead with  this Nekopara cosplay on him. The greedy nurse revived themself and the detective was fooled by the mafia. Vote in the poll for the person that you think is part of the mafia; the person with the highest number of votes will be hanged.

*Vote here: http://www.poll-maker.com/poll337792x94324Fca-13*


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

everybody, cone turismo is a mafia member, the murder happened after he came back.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> everybody, cone turismo is a mafia member, the murder happened after he came back.


Do you mean CumTurista?


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

the nurse is probably vinscool or tomato btw.

by the way the poll settings should be changed because its easy to multi vote


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

*IF YOU'RE DEAD, YOU CAN'T VOTE.*


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Over the night, a big white van pulled up to TheGrayShow1467's house that said "Free Nekopara" and he went inside it; his body was later recovered dead with  this Nekopara cosplay on him. The greedy nurse revived themself and the detective was fooled by the mafia. Vote in the poll for the person that you think is part of the mafia; the person with the highest number of votes will be hanged.
> 
> *Vote here: http://www.poll-maker.com/poll337792x94324Fca-13*


fuck you guys, I look sexy in that cosplay... 10/10 would get in "Free Nekopara" van again...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> fuck you guys, I look sexy in that cosplay... 10/10 would get in "Free Nekopara" van again...


Says the dead guy


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Says the dead guy


Exactly... you wish you could have been with me... so much debauchery! But afterwards was death...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Too bad.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Exactly... you wish you could have been with me... so much debauchery! But afterwards was death...


I wonder what the mafia did to you in that van


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Exactly... you wish you could have been with me... so much debauchery! But afterwards was death...


Too bad. Did you have fun while it lasted? I think a video game van would definitely take me in. Or how about "FREE CANDY WIFI 2 DAY"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I wonder what the mafia did to you in that van


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Probably

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Judging by the scars I'd say they stuffed about 3 packs of frozen sausages down his throat.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I wonder what the mafia did to you in that van


Chocola and Vanilla was there... Then the driver (Mafia member) came in and strangled me... here is my noods for you doods


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Chocola and Vanilla was there... Then the driver (Mafia member) came in and strangled me... here is my noods for you doods
> View attachment 20262


I'm sure that you were drugged and they did other things to you


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm sure that you were drugged and they did other things to you


3 words frozen hotdogs


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> 3 words frozen hotdogs


Maybe they were things made of plastic that look like hot dogs, but come in many colors


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> 3 words frozen hotdogs


Frozen Hotdogs is three words? What language are you speaking? :^0


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Maybe they were things made of plastic that look like hot dogs, but come in many colors


PRETTY PATTIES. (in hotdogs form)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> Frozen Hotdogs is three words? What language are you speaking? :^0


I SPEEK INGLESH 2 DAY.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Maybe they were things made of plastic that look like hot dogs, but come in many colors


╚═( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
…╚═(███)═╝
…╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
╚═(███)═╝
.╚═(███)═╝
..╚═(███)═╝
…╚═(███)═╝
…╚═(███)═╝
…..╚(███)╝
……╚(██)╝
………(█)
……….*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> PRETTY PATTIES. (in hotdogs form)


What is your obsession with hot dogs?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> What is your obsession with hot dogs?


I'm not. It's just what happened.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I'm not. It's just what happened.


How do you know all these details


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> How do you know all these details


I was just spying on him like the stalker I mean good friend that I am.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I was just spying on him like the stalker I mean good friend that I am.


"GOOD FRIEND"

funniest thing I didn't hear cuz I'm ded like bred


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> "GOOD FRIEND"
> 
> funniest thing I didn't hear cuz I'm ded like bred


I thought that dead people can't speak.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I thought that dead people can't speak.


but ghosts can


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I thought that dead people can't speak.


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...
I'm a spooky gohst... the voice in everyone's head...
Also, don't try to fix logic!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> but ghosts can


Than why is the ghost of TotalInsanity4 not speaking


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Than why is the ghost of TotalInsanity4 not speaking







_rip_


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> _rip_


Rest in Pasta?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Rest in Pasta?


ye


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

The EOF shows how weird Tempers are.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> The EOF shows how weird Tempers are.


*WE'VE ONLY SCRATCHED THE SURFACE*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *WE'VE ONLY SCRATCHED THE SURFACE 2 DAY*


Fixed it


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Fixed it


THANK YOU 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> THANK YOU 2 DAY


NO PROBLEM 2 DAY


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...
> I'm a _*spooky scary skeleton*_... the voice in everyone's head...
> Also, don't try to fix logic!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


>


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


>


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Song of this thread:


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Some people are voting more than once


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Some people are voting more than once


*KICK THEIR ASSES*
2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *KICK THEIR ASSES*
> 2 DAY


One person (or a group of people) want ComeTursimO dead.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Some people are voting more than once


How do you know?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> One person (or a group of people) want ComeTursimO dead.


Why would they want that?


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

i was telling you earlier that its easy to double vote


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> How do you know?


Because there are more votes than the number of people playing and not everybody has been online since the poll was made.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

I only voted for coneturismo 2 times, you can count one out if you wish.

p.s there's also anonymous lurkers probably watching the thread


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Because there are more votes than the number of people playing and not everybody has been online since the poll was made.


It's a mystery... Who's being hanged? Let's play.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> It's a mystery...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

*NEW RULE: JUST PM ME WHO YOU WANT HANGED.*


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

is there a time limit?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> is there a time limit?


The person will be hanged Soon™.

Tomato Hentai, there are 10 votes for you to be hanged in the old poll.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 13, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> I only voted for coneturismo 2 times, you can count one out if you wish.
> 
> p.s there's also anonymous lurkers probably watching the thread


FUCK YOU 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Tomato Hentai, there are 10 votes for you to be hanged in the old poll.


WHAT


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> WHAT


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 13, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> F*** YOU 2 DAY


If cone doesn't get hanged today, I am probably dying next.
whoever if cone is alive and I die that will show that cone is actualy a mafia.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

The person will be hanged in one hour.

There is a tie between two people


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is a tie between two people


Maybe make us vote between the two?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Maybe make us vote between the two?


Let's see if more people vote.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> The person will be hanged in one hour.
> 
> There is a tie between two people


AM I ONE OF THOSE 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> AM I ONE OF THOSE 2 DAY?


YES 2 DAY


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> YES 2 DAY


FUCK 2 DAY

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I AM SAD 2 DAY!


----------



## nxwing (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a trick question, can the detective hang him/herself? This is just to fuck up the players.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

CumTurista has been hanged, but he was innocent.


ArnoDorian said:


> I have a trick question, can the detective hang him/herself? This is just to fuck up the players.


If the detective is a pussy, they can.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> If the detective is a pussy, they can.


Gonna try that next time I am a detective 

To the people that chose him to be hanged,
Assholes! Just because @ComeTurismO is now ComeTurista doesn't mean he's a different person!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> CumTurista has been hanged, but he was innocent.



U R DED, DED DED, U R DED, DED DED


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Gonna try that next time I am a detective
> 
> To the people that chose him to be hanged,
> Assholes! Just because @ComeTurismO is now ComeTurista doesn't mean he's a different person!


*CumTurista


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 14, 2015)

FUCK EVERYONE 2 DAY YOU ARE ALL BITCHES FUCK THE FUCK FUCKY FUCK


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

Does anybody want to play with modified rules


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Does anybody want to play with modified rules


WHAT KIND OF MODIFIED RULES 2 DAY?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> WHAT KIND OF MODIFIED RULES 2 DAY?


I was thinking of adding a vigilante to hunt down the mafia at night.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I was thinking of adding a vigilante to hunt down the mafia at night.


O MAN 2 DAY
HECKLE YEA 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2015)

I would like to play the EOF Nonary Game


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I would like to play the EOF Nonary Game


*OH MAN*


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *OH MAN*


I would be the game narator and Zero


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> O MAN 2 DAY
> HECKLE YEA 2 DAY


If the vigilante kills someone who is not in the mafia, they would be hanged.


VinsCool said:


> I would like to play the EOF Nonary Game


Wrong thread, buddy.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 14, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> FUCK EVERYONE 2 DAY YOU ARE ALL BITCHES FUCK THE FUCK FUCKY FUCK


Umm... I've been watching Nichijou because I died... so don't fuck me 2 DAY. have a LOT more anime to watch! fuck anyone else 2 DAY though, I don't care.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Umm... I've been watching Nichijou because I died... so don't fuck me. have a LOT more anime to watch! fuck anyone else though, I don't care.


Why would anyone fuck you?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2015)

The Nonary Game: EOF Edition!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Why would anyone fuck you?


I don't know, I'm a "spooky scary skeleton"...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> The Nonary Game: EOF Edition!


https://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/create-thread


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Umm... I've been watching Nichijou because I died... so don't fuck me. have a LOT more anime to watch! fuck anyone else though, I don't care.


He better not fuq me tho, I'm just a squid, I mean, a kid.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> He better not fuq me tho, I'm just a squid, I mean, a kid.


No wonder that the mafia killed him.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> He better not fuq me tho, I'm just a squid, I mean, a kid.


I don't think there are any lolicons/shotacons on this forum, so you're safe.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

This is turning into the Gateway hype thread.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

The vigilante will be chosen Soon™.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 14, 2015)

wait, how would a vigilante work?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> wait, how would a vigilante work?


I will send the vigilante a PM; they will tell me a person that they think is part of the mafia and this person will be killed. If the person that they tell me is not part of the mafia, the vigilante will be hanged and the person that they want to kill will still be killed.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 14, 2015)

and what about the nurse, can he/she still revive grayshow.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> and what about the nurse, can he/she still revive grayshow.


No.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

TOWNSPEOPLE GO TO SLEEP. MAFIA WAKE UP.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 14, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> and what about the nurse, can he/she still revive *REFRACTION* *GHOUL*.


FIXED 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2015)

what if town people stay awake?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> what if town people stay awake?


GO 2 BED 2 DAY


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> GO 2 BED 2 DAY


soon(tm)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 14, 2015)

Gee, being dead sure is fun! Look, it's my "Enthusiastic" face!



kinda bored...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Gee, being dead sure is fun! Look, it's my "Enthusiastic" face!
> View attachment 20282kinda bored...


make everyone spook


----------



## nxwing (Jun 14, 2015)

Are our jobs still the same or do we get new ones?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Are our jobs still the same or do we get new ones?


Your jobs are still the same.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

LittleFlame doesn't want to be play anymore because of the problem with the timezones; another person must be part of the mafia. Please Understand™.

*Edit: The new member of the mafia has been chosen. Mafia go to sleep. Detective wake up.*


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a sudden urge to play Mob of the Dead.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I have a sudden urge to play Mob of the Dead.


I don't!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I don't!


Mob of the Dead was a good zombies map


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Mob of the Dead was a good zombies map


Who said I didn't like it? I just don't have the sudden urge to play it.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Who said I didn't like it? I just don't have the sudden urge to play it.


I know


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

Even though I said I wouldn't be able to do Sundays, IM HERE 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Even though I said I wouldn't be able to do Sundays, IM HERE 2 DAY.


HELLO 2 DAY


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> HELLO 2 DAY


YES HELLO 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

DETECTIVE GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY. NURSE WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I will send the vigilante a PM; they will tell me a person that they think is part of the mafia and this person will be killed. If the person that they tell me is not part of the mafia, the vigilante will be hanged and the person that they want to kill will still be killed.


So basically, the vigilante is a detective and a member of the mafia in one?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 14, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> So basically, the vigilante is a detective and a member of the mafia in one?


The vigilante is different than the detective, but is not part of the mafia.

NURSE GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY AND VIGILANTE WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

Over the night, Tomato Hentai saw an ad on Craigslist for an unreleased Ness 3DS and she went to the location in which the "unreleased 3DS" was; she was killed by the mafia and her body was found wearing Ness cosplay in the same big white in which TheGrayShow1467 was killed in. She tried to revive herself, but she was drugged and revived the wrong person. The vigilante killed ArnoDorian (the detective), but the vilanante escaped from police custody.

*The dead can vote for the person that they think is part of the mafia to be now; this person will be hanged.*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Over the night, @Tomato Hentai saw an ad on Craigslist for an unreleased Ness 3DS and she went to the location in which the "unreleased 3DS" was; she was killed by the mafia and her body was found wearing Ness cosplay in the same big white in which @TheGrayShow1467 was killed in. She tried to revive herself, but she was drugged and revived the wrong person. The vigilante killed @ArnoDorian (the detective), but the vilanante escaped from police custody.
> 
> *The dead can vote for the person that they think is part of the mafia to be now; this person will be hanged.*


shit, now im a spoopy ghost


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> shit, now im a spoopy ghost


I wonder what those perverted mafia members did to you.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I wonder what those perverted mafia members did to you.


_oh god_


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> _oh god_


I don't think that they did anything to you, but they definitely did a lot of stuff to TheGrayShow1467.

*Edit: Two people will be hanged; the dead can vote.*


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Why are 3 people voting for me?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why are 3 people voting for me?


Maybe because they're jealous of your smexiness.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Why are 3 people voting for me?


Because your a motherfuckin stud bruh


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Because you're a motherfuckin stud bruh


Fixed it


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

^ Grammar Nazi!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> ^ Grammar Nazi!


Nein.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 15, 2015)

where do I vote?
NEVERMIND


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> shit, now im a spoopy ghost


welcome to the club 2 DAY.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Everyone wants me to be hanged


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Everyone wants me to be hanged


because they love you
THEY WANT YOUR DICK 2 DAY.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Everyone wants me to be hanged


:^)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> :^)


PROTIP OF THE DAY: Don't look your username up on Google Images...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> PROTIP OF THE DAY: Don't look your username up on Google Images *without safesearch.*..


fixed it
I already knew that, you get a mixture of pictures from my Google + and other services plus some... "other stuff."


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> fixed it
> I already knew that, you get a mixture of pictures from my Google + and other services plus some... "other stuff."


YEP...
"OTHER STUFF"


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> fixed it
> I already knew that, you get a mixture of pictures from my Google + and other services plus some... "other stuff."


My username is all about a vietnamese highschool apparently


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My username is all about a vietnamese highschool apparently


VinScool


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> VinScool


This is another guy named "Vince". My name is "Vinny", it's not the same


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> PROTIP OF THE DAY: Don't look your username up on Google Images...


Don't look up his username on 4chan.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 15, 2015)

Apparently, I'm dead. I think the vigilante saw through my choices as a detective and deciced to kill me. I am ashamed of what I did and I deserved death. I will accept it whole heartedly with no regrets. I hope to be cremated with my ashes stuffed into a seed of a tree. I will perfectly accept my second life. I hope keven6969 gets out of this alive because my instincts say he is not part of the mafia although I may be wrong. I will vote for my third choice of the person being the mafia, VinsCool. No harsh feelings mate.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

RevPokemon currently remains the one with the less votes. My suspicions of him arises even in the afterlife. I hope a spirit medium channels me so I can continue my findings.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

Somebody is being framed in the poll.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 15, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa dead speech, didn't like death, free nekopara steam key and nude patch zip not worth it... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pain. voted from what my penis said... rip in rxTools @VinsCool... @Crystal the Glaceon  maybe we could have met in another life... and be friends. because I am a kid... AND a squid...

HERE LIES REFRACTION GHOUL
69-420
"You're a squid now. You're a kid now."
-Refraction Ghoul, 2015​
Glad I'm dead, because Nekopara just crashed... DON'T NEED ANYONE TO KILL ME NOW!​


----------



## nxwing (Jun 15, 2015)

KEVEN, FUCKING SURVIVE OR I WILL KILL YOU IN THE AFTERLIFE.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

ONE PERSON WILL BE RESURRECTED FROM THE DEAD 2 DAY. THEY WILL BE BECOME ANOTHER VIGILANTE 2 DAY.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


Please Understand™


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 15, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Apparently, I'm dead. I think the vigilante saw through my choices as a detective and deciced to kill me. I am ashamed of what I did and I deserved death. I will accept it whole heartedly with no regrets. I hope to be cremated with my ashes stuffed into a seed of a tree. I will perfectly accept my second life. I hope keven6969 gets out of this alive because my instincts say he is not part of the mafia although I may be wrong. I will vote for my third choice of the person being the mafia, VinsCool. No harsh feelings mate.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> RevPokemon currently remains the one with the less votes. My suspicions of him arises even in the afterlife. I hope a spirit medium channels me so I can continue my findings.



thanks, ill personally have you cremated in you're funeral like you wished, the vigilante who killed you was an idiot for suspecting you. Why didn't he die? (no offence vigilante)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 15, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> voted from what my penis said...


UPDATE: Apparently, my penis says it's bad to follow him... With that, my vote has changed.
Reveal has been confirmed after Ryu is released. Soon™


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> UPDATE: Apparently, my penis says it's bad to follow him... With that, my vote has changed.
> Reveal has been confirmed after Ryu is released. Soon™


You have a penis?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 15, 2015)

Yep


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

Two mafia members are left and another vigilante will be chosen Soon™. VinsCool and Crystal the Glaceon were hanged.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Two mafia members are left and another vigilante will be chosen Soon™. VinsCool and Crystal the Glaceon were hanged.


that means one of them is in the mafia? which one was it?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> that means one of them is in the mafia? which one was it?


BinsKewl


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> BinsKewl


I FUCKING KNEW IT


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 15, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> BinsKewl


VinsFool? And i thought i knew him well...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I FUCKING KNEW IT


He must of done some freaky shit to TheGrayShow1467 in that van.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2015)

I voted to slice the tomato


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I voted to slice the tomato


Good. 
Me Too!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Good.
> Me Too!


The game is still going on bruh.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry your dead BTW
Now YOU'RE a _spooky scary skeleton
_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> The game is still going on bruh.


Yeah, I know. I  voted for her in the poll.
Edit: Nvm, I voted for keven and crystal. Could've sworn i voted for tomato


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

When I'm a senior in H.S., my graduating quote will probably be "If idiots could fly, the place would be an airport".


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> When I'm a senior in H.S., my graduating quote will probably be "If idiots could fly, the place would be an airport".


Yes.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Yes.


Or this one:


*EDIT: THE NEW VIGILANTE HAS BEEN CHOSEN 2 DAY*


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Or this one:



Also pretty good.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

TOWNSPEOPLE GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY. MAFIA WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Two mafia members are left and another vigilante will be chosen Soon™. VinsCool and Crystal the Glaceon were hanged.



since *revpokemon*, *ciawsome*, and (this idiot) *keven*. are the only ones left. only one of them is not a mafia. the remaining mafia members will gang up on the non mafia and kill him/her. it will be a little unfair for him/her.

p.s was crystal the vigilante or not.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> since *revpokemon*, *ciawsome*, and (this idiot) *keven*. are the only ones left. only one of them is not a mafia. the remaining mafia members will gang up on the non mafia and kill him/her. it will be a little unfair for him/her.
> 
> p.s was crystal the vigilante or not.


There is another vigilante now; there are two mafia and two vigilantes now. Crystal wasn't the vigilante.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

MAFIA GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY. VIGILANTES WAKE UP 2 DAY.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> MAFIA GO 2 SLEEP 2 DAY. VIGILANTES WAKE UP 2 DAY.


This makes me want to play watch dogs. Watch_Dogs.
Edit: had to fix spelling


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> There is another vigilante now; there are two mafia and two vigilantes now. Crystal wasn't the vigilante.





CIAwesome526 said:


> Edit: Nvm, I voted for keven and crystal. Could've sworn i voted for tomato


so you voted for 2 innocent townspeople, crystal and tomato. interesting!.

if I were a vigilante id vote for ciawseome.
or maybe im just saying this to lose suspicion of myself.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

*Over the night, the mafia killed keven3477, but as he was bleeding out, he shot CIAwesome526 in the head. Then Tomato Hentai, gained her revenge on the mafia by killing RevPokemon avenging the death of keven3477. TOWNSPEOPLE WIN 2 DAY.*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *Over the night, the mafia killed keven3477, but as he was bleeding out, he shot CIAwesome526 in the head. Then @Tomato Hentai, gained her revenge on the mafia by killing RevPokemon avenging the death of @keven3477. TOWNSPEOPLE WIN 2 DAY.*


HOY SHIT


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

Round two anyone?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *Over the night, the mafia killed keven3477, but as he was bleeding out, he shot CIAwesome526 in the head. Then @Tomato Hentai, gained her revenge on the mafia by killing RevPokemon avenging the death of @keven3477. TOWNSPEOPLE WIN 2 DAY.*


That's not fair. Since I knew RevPokemon was in the mafia and you said there were 2 vigilantes, so I knew who they were. Us mafia have to agree on someone, yet they could kill separate people. There was no way we could win that. Not fair. One vigilante.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Round two anyone?


_*bruh*_


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *Over the night, the mafia killed keven3477, but as he was bleeding out, he shot CIAwesome526 in the head. Then @Tomato Hentai, gained her revenge on the mafia by killing RevPokemon avenging the death of @keven3477. TOWNSPEOPLE WIN 2 DAY.*


Yay Victory!!! Bleh!!! (Dies out of Bleading)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> That's not fair. Since I knew RevPokemon was in the mafia and you said there were 2 vigilantes, so I knew who they were. Us mafia have to agree on someone, yet they could kill separate people. There was no way we could win that. Not fair. One vigilante.


If the vigilantes chose the same person, you could of won.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2015)

WE SHOULD TRY TO GET MORE PEOPLE TO JOIN 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> WE SHOULD TRY TO GET MORE PEOPLE TO JOIN 2 DAY


SOON™


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> If the vigilantes chose the same person, you could of won.


Ill Play round 2. But this Time start immediately after we reach 10 people, then accept new players as townspeople to make the game harder for mafia members, I personally like a challenge. For me it wasn't hard enough.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Ill Play round 2. But this Time start immediately after we reach 10 people, then accept new players as townspeople to make the game harder for mafia members, I personally like a challenge. For me it wasn't hard enough.


imagine if we had a _*HUGE*_ game of mafia


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Ill Play round 2. But this Time start immediately after we reach 10 people, then accept new players as townspeople to make the game harder for mafia members, I personally like a challenge. For me it wasn't hard enough.


I will make a new thread Soon™.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

How


Tomato Hentai said:


> imagine if we had a _*HUGE*_ game of mafia


 Yes, so big that we have like 20 mafia members and 100 townspeople

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> I will make a new thread Soon™.


Yes, we need several games going, too. 2 slow 4 me.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> How
> Yes, so big that we have like 20 mafia members and 100 townspeople


Time zones would fuck up everything.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2015)

I want a EOF Nonary Game


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I want a EOF Nonary Game


then make one m8


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Yes, we need several games going, too. 2 slow 4 me.





VinsCool said:


> I want a EOF Nonary Game


https://gbatemp.net/forums/the-edge-of-the-forum.8/create-thread


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 16, 2015)

sorry arno for killing you. I found you and vinscool suspicious because you 2 were online when cherrypie was chatting whith someone while the mafia were awake


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

Let's get 2 games going, I'll narrate 1, and you do one.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> sorry arno for killing you. I found you and vinscool suspicious because you 2 were online when cherrypie was chatting whith someone while the mafia were awake


I'm always online


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Let's get 2 games going, I'll narrate 1, and you do one.


Why don't you just narrate the next one?


----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm out for round 2


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

keven3477 said:


> sorry arno for killing you. I found you and vinscool suspicious because you 2 were online when cherrypie was chatting whith someone while the mafia were awake


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>



"The uploader has not made this video available in your country"


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Why don't you just narrate the next one?


Ill do one, you do one. 1 round goes 2 slow


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> "The uploader has not made this video available in your country"


Some people hate Canada like this guy:


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> "The uploader has not made this video available in your country"


Same for me lol.


Wait, I am Canadian too.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Same for me lol.
> 
> 
> Wait, I am Canadian too.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Some people hate Canada like this guy:



This video is inaccurate as fuck


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 16, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This video is inaccurate as fuck


Rucka Rucka Ali is fucked up:





CIAwesome526 said:


> Ill do one, you do one. 1 round goes 2 slow


At the same time?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Jun 16, 2015)

ROUND 2: http://gbatemp.net/threads/game-mafia-round-2.390929/


----------



## nxwing (Jun 17, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> *Over the night, the mafia killed keven3477, but as he was bleeding out, he shot CIAwesome526 in the head. Then Tomato Hentai, gained her revenge on the mafia by killing RevPokemon avenging the death of keven3477. TOWNSPEOPLE WIN 2 DAY.*


I FUCKING KNEW IT! THEY FUCKING BRIBED THE TOWNPEOPLE! ALSO COUNT ME IN FOR ROUND 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> imagine if we had a _*HUGE*_ game of mafia


MAKE A FORUM FOR A WHOLE SINGLE SESSION OF MAFIA.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I FUCKING KNEW IT! THEY FUCKING BRIBED THE TOWNPEOPLE! ALSO COUNT ME IN FOR ROUND 2


http://gbatemp.net/threads/game-mafia-round-2.390929/


ArnoDorian said:


> MAKE A FORUM FOR A WHOLE SINGLE SESSION OF MAFIA.


We would need the staff for that.


----------

